
Our Foolproof Web Design Process - leemcalilly
https://medium.com/made-in-nashville/our-foolproof-web-design-process-f8b68828cd61#.zt4r1vhh8
======
SteveWatson
Look author's own [https://originalfuzz.com/](https://originalfuzz.com/) to
see some real howlers.

------
VOYD
LOL. lame no brainer bulleted list. Nothing is "foolproof".

